# IN Dash Video Jetta MKIV



## mazmac24 (Jan 2, 2009)

Alright so I have a 2000 Jetta and really want to get a new sound system and I have to start with the deck. I really want to go for the double din in dash media center, but it seems a little low, u would always have to look down at it etc. Otherwise, friends say to get one that flips out. It would make more sense, usually cheaper, would be higher... Umm let me know what you think, or if you have tried either. Thanks!


----------



## Tony GLI (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: IN Dash Video Jetta MKIV (mazmac24)*

flip up are flimsy, double din in-dash set-up just plain looks cleaner. yes, its a little low, but plenty of my friends have watched movies on long road trips, including from the back sit, with no problems.
my setup


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

Ive installed both in a hundred cars or more, and I offer the double din option in EVERY VEHICLE, EVERY TIME. Not only is it more labor dollars for me, but it looks cleaner than a big floppy donkey dick sticking out of the dash. Everyone gets what they want and walk away happy. 
And its easier to install the double dins 10 out of 9 times because they dont have silly brain boxes...


----------



## mazmac24 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: IN Dash Video Jetta MKIV (Tony GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tony GLI* »_









Thanks alot for the picture, that looks really good!


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

I agree 100% with Blazerpounds. Here's mine I installed.


----------



## mazmac24 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

Hey thanks crnacnac. That looks awesome, lookes like you put a lot of work into modifying the whole setup. I'm pretty impressed. I'll be shooting towards the double din setup instead of that "donkey dick" crap. haha


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (mazmac24)*

Ive installed several of each type in the past 7 years as an installer and I always recommend the in dash style over the flip out style. The flip out screens are too flimsy and often break. Here is a crappy shot of mine.


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (menace1930)*

Eclipse avn 7000 is a solid ass unit but I agree about MOST just feeling flimsy and weak


----------



## MO.SLIM (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: IN Dash Video Jetta MKIV (mazmac24)*

crnacnac that is a SICK setup


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

crnacnac i LOVE that bezel bro! Never thought about redoing mine, now that gives me ideas!
About those kicks... you still have plenty of room for resting your foot down there while driving?


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*

Thanks.
There's still a little dead pedal left, just enough. Most might hate it but for me it's all about the tunes










_Modified by crnacnac at 5:19 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (crnacnac)*

I also want to replace my single-din Monsoon with a navi system, but I'm a little worried about getting into trouble with the audio & electrial systems. I have a stock antenna and plan on replacing it with a MkV-styled fin with GPS radio, does anyone have any tips for installing?
I'm debating about having Best Buy do the installation (as the hu I want is on sale there Pioneer AVIC-F700BT)
Any hints/tips/suggestions/warnings would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

hmm... yeah i dont know. Best buy pretty much sucks. they might be able to figure it out....


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*

This is my old.....Not so nice!








Newer








and the new setup will be a double din from Alpine....W505 and molded into the dash like the other.


----------

